
Fuck Off Google - stiray
https://fuckoffgoogle.de/
======
iliketosleep
Companies like google are indeed out of control and creating a dystopian
future. Amongst other things, Google has already unleashed bots that
arbitrarily destroy livelihoods (e.g. automated account terminations, in
markets where there are few, if any alternatives to Google). I have found that
dealing with companies like Google is eerily similar to dealing with an
authoritarian government (e.g. they don't care about normal individuals), and
as such companies gain more control over society (and governments) it actually
becomes a major political issue, perhaps the political issue of our time. At
the beginning of the Internet age, I felt that tech could provide the path to
liberation, but now I fear that it also provides a potential path to
supression.

------
kakwa_
It's quite interesting to see the evolution of Google reputation in the past
years.

Maybe I was in a different context being a student, but 5 to 10 years ago
Google had a really good reputation, they just released Android, Chromium,
Golang a few of their papers triggered important tech improvement (Map Reduce,
"Big Data"), and they had the reputation of being a very nice place to work
with 20% of your time allocated to side projects. They did a "little" tax
evasion but just like anybody else, and maybe a few questions were asked by a
minority over privacy concerns. But overall things, at least from the outside,
looked really good.

But starting with Prism/NSA scandal, all this has become gradaully irrelevant.
Google has become just another company, with a frightening dark side because
of its scale and amount of data collected. And this loss of good will and
reputation is not finished yet.

~~~
pathseeker
Agree with how quickly they lost their reputation, but FYI: they didn't do any
tax evasion that we know of because tax evasion is illegal. Companies
minimizing tax burdens through legal means is called "tax avoidance".

------
yagodragon
Ironically, this website is generated with Hugo[1], a static site generator
built with Go, a language created by Google. Jokes aside, it's good that they
bring up this issue that affects their local community.

[1][https://gohugo.io](https://gohugo.io)

~~~
alexnewman
Google created go? or many people who worked at google and other companies?
I'd be interested to know if google primarily implemented go. They did create
chromium though

~~~
kibibu
Yes. It's a Google project. There are a lot of contributors outside of Google,
but it was invented at Google, and governance is by a Google team, and the top
contributors are Google employees.

~~~
alexnewman
Do you have proof that all the top contributors work at google?

~~~
kibibu
[https://www.openhub.net/p/go/contributors](https://www.openhub.net/p/go/contributors)

------
Exuma
That's gonna be a no from me dawg

~~~
STRiDEX
Same. The images on a few of the pages look like classic conspiracy theory
style images. How do you even describe that style? Mashed together and
annotated with lines connecting other things. [https://fuckoffgoogle.de/no-
tax-no-law/](https://fuckoffgoogle.de/no-tax-no-law/)

~~~
hcs
With apologies for linking to TV Tropes:
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/StringTheory](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/StringTheory)

------
rocky1138
This is one of the most cyberpunk things ever

~~~
viraptor
On one of the graphics they label
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calico_(company)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calico_\(company\))
with "transhumanism = inhumanism". I'd expect most cyberpunk ideas to go the
other way.

But yeah, otherwise it's pretty much anti-corp.

------
swiley
It doesn’t help with the tracking but you can sometimes get away with
randomizing input to google’s captcha which makes it less valuable to them.

~~~
viraptor
If you look at the video about Google image labeler game, they list a few
abuse protections. A single answer is never going to end up as a real data
point, especially if you can get lots of them from different sources to
validate.

------
alexnewman
Founder of hcaptcha.com here. We intend to give the websites control of the
data we collect, not us. I wonder why google doesn't make the same pledge for
recaptcha and analytics. We are trying our best to stick to DNT style
operations but with the DNT standard in flux, we had to draw our own line.
Learn more on our website.

~~~
mehhh
Google is an advertising company first and foremost, hence collaborating with
other adtech giants to ignore Do Not Track after Microsoft decided it should
be enabled by default.

~~~
reilly3000
DNT could have so easily been a protocol, instead its a sign that implores
"Please don't feed the ducks"

------
foxfired
am I the only one who can't access the website? I get a "Your connection is
not private" NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID

------
creativipy
A little over the top... I mean Google is bordering on Evil but this is
definitely over the edge.

~~~
koonsolo
1st world problem if your biggest enemy is a search engine ;).

------
Smithalicious
Props to anyone sticking it to Google, but this site has too many conspiracy-
sounding things:

>Transhumanism is a quasi-religious belief that technology is the only way to
“save” humanity. A small Transhumanist elite from the Silicon Valley believes
Earth’s resources should be invested to merge humans and machines (Elon Musk’s
Neuralink builds chips to inplant in our skulls) or go to Mars. Google,
through its sister-company Calico, is now one of the first funders of
transhumanism.

------
markthien
Evil In Disguise
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSrPeX3mvzU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSrPeX3mvzU)

